# Results recieved...... Confused



## bexray (Mar 17, 2013)

Can anybody help me to understand my results please?
Had blood tests and ultrasound scan done and just recieved email of results:
AMH level is 39.9 pmol/l
Scan showed multcystic appearance with antral follicle count of 12 on the right and 10 on the left.
Is this good or bad??
What does pmol/l mean
What is multcystic
Please help  
Thanks for reading xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi bexray,

A higher AMH is typically good.  Pmol is the unit of measurement.  Multicystic and your AMH level means it's quite possible you have PCOS.  It's not necessarily a bad thing as it usually means you have a good ovarian reserve - a lot of PCOS ladies either don't ovulate or do so rarely so it makes things difficult but is often "solved" with relatively simple ovulation induction methods.

I note from your signature that you have lost your tubes so would be looking at IVF anyway, so these results suggest you would start on a lower dose of stims and should respond well.  You will need to be checked on regularly during stimulation though as you will be higher risk of OHSS, but don't panic as this doesn't happen to everyone.

Hope this helps and just shout if you have any more questions x


----------



## bexray (Mar 17, 2013)

Thankyou so much for your quick response i am jus starting out and still dont understand a lot of this. I now understand what this means so thankyou very much for your help.
Very much appreciate xx


----------

